

Oracle and Google keep wrangling over Lindholm draft email - shawndumas
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/08/oracle-and-google-keep-wrangling-over.html#

======
adulau
Seeking confidential legal advice can be protected and the act of describing
legal solutions doesn't constitute a proof of misbehaving by itself.(cf.
Hydraflow Inc. versus Endine Inc.)

Concerning the source: <http://lwn.net/Articles/437672/>

